# NGD- Vik 8



## leonardo7 (May 7, 2013)

Since I didnt post up my other Vik when I got it, I figured I owe it to you guys to post up this one 

I had inquired about it as soon as I knew that it would be for sale. Vik and I decided that maybe I could give up my spot in the non fanned run so that I could afford this thing right now since the specs are exactly what I was looking for in an 8. 

Vik's work is consistent and truly outstanding! This is the best 8 string I have ever played. Very few if any guitars I have ever played compare to the overall experience in quality, looks, feel, and tone of a Vik. I dont know what else to say other than his guitars are the best, plain and simple. The tone is tight, has good attack, isnt too bright nor too dark. It has that mid bite and the highs sing too. The Vik pickups are different from any other pickup I have tried. The neck pickup really shines. Its so fluid and pleasant on the ears. The bridge has no mud on the low end and is very tight. Amazing!!!

Specs:
27" scale length
20"-26" fretboard radius
Honduran mahogany body
Flame maple top
Birdseye maple/rosewood neck
Birdseye maple/ebony fretboard
Black binding
Glow in the dark inlays and side dots
Vik pickups


----------



## leonardo7 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## JPMike (May 7, 2013)

Holy hell, are you serious??

It looks so gorgeous... I am so jelly!!! Wonderful Green!!!


----------



## leonardo7 (May 7, 2013)

Im about to sell everything that isnt a Vik


----------



## Galius (May 7, 2013)

Well [email protected]# me running. I am absolutely floored by this guitar. Congrats on such a beauty.


----------



## Amanita (May 7, 2013)

'tis the one that Vik had on Messe, innit?
pure quality, congrats


----------



## Sean1242 (May 7, 2013)

I believe Tosin and Fredrik played that guitar. I am beyond jealous and stoked for you. HNGD!


----------



## shadscbr (May 7, 2013)

Happy NGD!!! That is really beautiful, I love the rosewood accents...congrats!! 

Shad


----------



## ikarus (May 7, 2013)

Happy NGD, Dude! 

Its a good step in the right direction and now post and NGD of your "VIK in a Week".


----------



## watson503 (May 7, 2013)

Dude... that is one beautiful guitar. Happy NGD!!!


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2013)

Fantastic! Welcome to the club  I love that guitar.
What's the reason for doing the split fretboard on just one string? Better low tone with ebony or something? I originally thought it was a fretless bass string when viewing from a distance, like the Black Lotus he did before. Your description of pickups is exactly how I'd describe mine. Do you find they have that midrange response that just screams classic rock when you hit an open D chord or something? I love that


----------



## lewstherin006 (May 7, 2013)

Amazing congrats !


----------



## forshagesan (May 7, 2013)

That thing's got mad style! Props to Vik


----------



## thrsher (May 7, 2013)

congrats, i hope they truly are everything and more because i personally am not a happy vik customer at the moment. that heel does look flawless


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 7, 2013)

Congrats dude!! I got to play this at Messe and it was amazing. I would have snatched it if it had one less string! Post a NGD for your Vik in a week.



EtherealEntity said:


> Fantastic! Welcome to the club  I love that guitar.
> What's the reason for doing the split fretboard on just one string? Better low tone with ebony or something? I originally thought it was a fretless bass string when viewing from a distance, like the Black Lotus he did before. Your description of pickups is exactly how I'd describe mine. Do you find they have that midrange response that just screams classic rock when you hit an open D chord or something? I love that



The neck was originally for Tosin's Duality and was meant to be fretless for the 8 string.


----------



## mphsc (May 7, 2013)

Congrats man, watching the classifieds for purged gear. Could we please get a duo shot?

Oh yea, that guitar screams class and it's been fondled by the best.


----------



## StevenC (May 7, 2013)

This guitar has been on my mind since Messe. Congratulations man and enjoy it for me, too.


----------



## Amanita (May 7, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Fantastic! Welcome to the club  I love that guitar.
> What's the reason for doing the split fretboard on just one string? Better low tone with ebony or something? I originally thought it was a fretless bass string when viewing from a distance, like the Black Lotus he did before. Your description of pickups is exactly how I'd describe mine. Do you find they have that midrange response that just screams classic rock when you hit an open D chord or something? I love that


if i have my facts straight originally the guitar was supposed to have 8th string fretless. it ended up with frets fully across the fretboard though.
also, Vik mentioned that he likes the "snappy" sound of ebony for bass strings and mellower sound of maple for treble. he did composite fretboards in that vein before


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 7, 2013)

Oh, hello again, little one!


----------



## Daf57 (May 7, 2013)

Whoa! That's nice, man!! Very unique. Congrats!!


----------



## Scattered Messiah (May 7, 2013)

Superb guitar you have there,
I found myself spending a lot of time with this one.

Flawless work, the neck feels great, and she's uber tight and responsive - however I thought it was an 28" scale? Doesn't matter, whatever.

<- jelly


----------



## Rook (May 7, 2013)

I knew it'd be you! 

Don't forget that guitar you have that I want


----------



## technomancer (May 7, 2013)

Looks awesome, congrats


----------



## Lagtastic (May 7, 2013)

Classy as hell


----------



## haffner1 (May 7, 2013)

That look awesome! It just drips with quality. What is the purpose of the ebony stripe on the fingerboard?


----------



## Doombreed (May 7, 2013)

Hot damn


----------



## 77zark77 (May 7, 2013)

Viks are "usually extraordinary" but DAT one ! 

I love it with a big L, a big O, a big V and a big E !!!

and I'm jealous for the same reason !


----------



## Edika (May 7, 2013)

I still can't decide if the posting of NGD's of awesome guitars like this is payback to other members that have posted NGD's of other awesome guitars. What I can say however is that it's sheer torture and they should call the Geneva convention on you for crimes against humanity for tantalizing us like this!

In all seriousness an amazing instrument! It seems like a perfect combination of modern and classy!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 7, 2013)

I'm just flat out jelly.


----------



## jephjacques (May 7, 2013)

Note to self: start checking the Classifieds every 15 minutes for when Leonardo starts selling things 

Amazing instrument, HNGD


----------



## Rook (May 7, 2013)

^Why wait, just throw money at him


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (May 7, 2013)

God damn that thing is nice. I love that body shape so much.


----------



## Splinterhead (May 7, 2013)

F*cking beautiful! How much awesome can they pack into a guitar? 
Congrats man!


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 7, 2013)

AMAZING! All caps!


----------



## MikeH (May 7, 2013)

Vernon Reid played your guitar!








Wait a minute....


----------



## DrJazz (May 7, 2013)

Pretty classy.

I'm a sucker for birdseye fretboards.


----------



## The Finger (May 8, 2013)

Dat heel. The entire guitar just looks like the most comfortable thing ever.


----------



## 80H (May 8, 2013)

i can't hear it so clearly it isn't really a guitar


----------



## BTS (May 8, 2013)

Sh!t. That looks absurdly good!


----------



## GXPO (May 8, 2013)

Stunning work. Colour me jelly. HNGD dude!!


----------



## fabeau (May 8, 2013)

Had a chance to try it at Messe. Definitely the best 8string I've ever played. Ridiculous neck and access! Great purchase man


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (May 8, 2013)

AMAZING!! HNGD


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 8, 2013)

get the fudge out! 
Awesome purchase.


----------



## stuglue (May 8, 2013)

That bridge looks comfy, what is it?


----------



## drmosh (May 8, 2013)

Congrats! It's a lovely guitar, I really enjoyed playing it.

My TEN vik and yours are twins somewhat, the bodies are made from the same piece of solid mahogany


----------



## drmosh (May 8, 2013)

stuglue said:


> That bridge looks comfy, what is it?



Hipshot IIRC


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (May 8, 2013)

Gratz bro, classy as usual 

Scale is 28.somethingsomething" but doesn't feel like it at all, mainly due to the INSANELY THIN neck. Best non fanned 8 string I've ever played, a true masterpiece


----------



## angus (May 8, 2013)

That neck 

The feel of the finish looks amazing, and I love the attention to detail in the fingerboard and headstock. That is the best ViK i have ever seen.


----------



## Minoin (May 8, 2013)

Just beautiful, at loss of words here


----------



## facepalm66 (May 8, 2013)

Yum


----------



## Vicious7 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## crowbar1115 (May 9, 2013)

Incredible.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 9, 2013)

I am afraid that after having this guitar suddenly half my collection isn't exciting anymore


----------



## DavidLopezJr (May 9, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> I am afraid that after having this guitar suddenly half my collection isn't exciting anymore


It's called charity my friend 

But I had my eye on this one, but I couldn't afford all those high grade woods 

Congrats!


----------



## leonardo7 (May 9, 2013)

Mass FS thread coming soon. Need to replenish the funds. But don't expect to see a Blackmachine or any KxK's in that thread


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 9, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> I am afraid that after having this guitar suddenly half my collection isn't exciting anymore


----------



## guy in latvia (May 10, 2013)

Dude, epic! :O 
I can't wait for my build to start, almost 2 years in the wait now... :'(


----------



## kruneh (May 11, 2013)

That is spectacular, and I love the green finish.
Congrats!


----------



## AmbienT (May 11, 2013)

I think I might just hate you 

HNGD man, that is such a beautiful axe!


----------



## Suho (May 11, 2013)

Mmmmmmm. You have many beautiful guitars, and this not the least of them!


----------



## AVH (May 11, 2013)

That's just gorgeous, great score


----------



## Musza (May 11, 2013)

Congratz! I've tried this guitar at Messe. Impressive quality, nice tone and my favoutite color in one. I would be jelous as fuck but I couldn't stand the neck profile - it was to flat for my taste. It's something I could probably easily get used to but I prefer to believe it's just not for me


----------



## leonardo7 (May 14, 2013)

Hey thanks to everyone who checked out the thread and enjoyed the pics!



AVH said:


> That's just gorgeous, great score



Thanks man! I look forward to hear your thoughts as well as Fredrik when he gets it and if you end up checking it out



Musza said:


> Congratz! I've tried this guitar at Messe. Impressive quality, nice tone and my favoutite color in one. I would be jelous as fuck but I couldn't stand the neck profile - it was to flat for my taste. It's something I could probably easily get used to but I prefer to believe it's just not for me



Thats a good pic!

Trust me, if you spend enough time with this neck profile you fall in love


----------



## yellow (May 16, 2013)

very nice congrats


----------



## Cloudy (May 20, 2013)

Never fails to amaze...jesus you are one lucky chap.


----------



## drmosh (May 20, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Never fails to amaze...jesus you are one lucky chap.



Sorry, but what does luck have to do with it?


----------



## Cloudy (May 20, 2013)

drmosh said:


> Sorry, but what does luck have to do with it?



Hehe true true, pretty much all customs put out by ViK look outstanding.


----------



## L1ght (May 20, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Hehe true true, pretty much all customs put out by ViK look outstanding.



I think he meant, what does luck have anything to do with Leonardo being able to obtain all these nice guitars.


----------



## Cloudy (May 20, 2013)

L1ght said:


> I think he meant, what does luck have anything to do with Leonardo being able to obtain all these nice guitars.



Oh my mistake, I was just talking about the actual guitar. It's a unique beauty and whoever happened to buy it was lucky to snatch it up.


----------



## L1ght (May 20, 2013)

Yeah that's what I thought you meant as well, anyways. I think it's just like a knee-jerk reaction for some because so many people like to moan and bitch and just assume luck has everything to do with someone being able to afford expensive things, and not hard work and perseverance.


----------



## Cloudy (May 20, 2013)

L1ght said:


> Yeah that's what I thought you meant as well, anyways. I think it's just like a knee-jerk reaction for some because so many people like to moan and bitch and just assume luck has everything to do with someone being able to afford expensive things, and not hard work and perseverance.



Quite understandable, maybe lucky wasn't the best word in the situation! haha. 

Anyhow I meant nothing of it, no worries.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 20, 2013)

By the way, its not 28" like some of you say. Even Vik himself posted that its 28" but Ive measured it four times just to make sure and its definitely 27", which is actually perfect for a non fanned 8 string IMO. If I want longer scale then I can just go to my M8M for that. This guitar is perfect in every way. There is absolutely nothing that I would change on it. Vik has built the perfect 8 string. The tone is so clear and well defined. The lows are just so tight and not muddy. I can really tell that I am playing a world class instrument when I play it. There is no question as to the quality and tone coming from a Vik guitar. He is THE BEST luthier out there. I hate to say it but the prices he charges are actually worth what you get. Vik is such a great guy to deal with as well. Hes definitely a nice guy, and talented luthier and very very honest. You do not have to trip whatsoever when dealing with him. That cannot be said for the likes of a handful of the luthiers out there. He even stopped taking orders a couple of months ago, something that other luthiers should pay attention to as being the right thing to do once you have hit a threshold.


----------



## kenshin (May 21, 2013)

Wow, this is awesome! Such a deep green too, love it!


----------



## ondellonoya (May 21, 2013)

stunning guitar, super cool..!! happy NGD..!!


----------



## chopeth85 (May 21, 2013)

OMG !! HNGD !! Almost all here, i love vik guitars but...is there so much difference between its quality and the quality of other high end guitars to pay more than twice in many cases?


----------



## Scattered Messiah (May 21, 2013)

Depends on where you see the difference, imho:

VIK is an extreme perfectionist concerning every detail of his work (pickups, finish, setup, carves, woodselection, hardware) and has ridiculous quality standarts.
I guess, his trademark are his unbelievable woodworking skills (multiple wood bindings, extreme carvings, etc), and the fact that he is extremely honest with every detail of the building process and feedback while still open to a whole lot of ideas is a rare gem.
If I'd be a really polemic person: i got the feeling that he starts where most "normal" custom guitar makers finish ...
Plus the price I was quoted for my build is not as OMFGWTF??!!!high as I had feared

Is he the only one to produce gorgeous guitars? No.
But his work has a certain signature depth, I guess


----------



## BlackStar7 (May 22, 2013)

/thread


----------



## drmosh (May 22, 2013)

chopeth85 said:


> but...is there so much difference between its quality and the quality of other high end guitars to pay more than twice in many cases?



in short, yes. It's been said plenty of times before, not only in this thread.


----------



## drmosh (May 22, 2013)

Scattered Messiah said:


> Plus the price I was quoted for my build is not as OMFGWTF??!!!high as I had feared



So YOU'RE the other guy from Munich that's having one built


----------



## Scattered Messiah (May 22, 2013)

Yap ... oh shit. you're the other one?^^


----------



## drmosh (May 22, 2013)

Scattered Messiah said:


> Yap ... oh shit. you're the other one?^^



I own 2 already, 3rd one coming soon


----------

